# Hairless Hamsters



## satinbaby (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi guys just wondered if anyone keeps these? They look amazing!
Like my skinny Pigs and Baldwins!
Would be interested in maybe keeping some! xxx


----------



## Hammyhogbun (May 19, 2011)

I dont know of anyone in the uk breeding them. I think its just a usa thing.


----------



## SnickersTheFirst (Jul 19, 2011)

I don't think anybody breeds them. It requires two Satin Hamsters to be bred which is never done by breeders as it passes on a lethal gene. This is what makes hairless babies. It actually results in lots of health problems and hairless hamsters are known to pass away at a young age.

http://www.hamstercentral.com/wiki/The_Hairless_Hamster

It can be done in a correct way but I don't know of anybody who does this.


----------



## satinbaby (Aug 3, 2010)

Right I assume Satin Hamster's are the same as guinea pig satins then with the lethals! Erm same as Dalmatian I suppose..I did see a breeder on a popular for sale site about 2 months ago but can't remember the user name... Not sure if they did it right tho without the satin way... I'd obv want the right bred way xxxx


----------



## SnickersTheFirst (Jul 19, 2011)

Just so you are aware, even when bred the correct way they need very special care and do not live very long (about a year and a half). Just so you're prepared for losing them young.


----------



## Hammyhogbun (May 19, 2011)

They are bred in the usa. I saw a website of a breeder.


I dont think mating two satins together would produce proper hairless hams. they would have a very very thin coat and would still have whiskers

I dont think it is very sensible to try to breed them unless your very experianced with hamsters and know what to expect, Although i dont expect any experianced breeder would breed them. If they were esablished in the uk then i would be all for it, but as they are not i wouldnt advise it.

Although they are cute, and you do like them, you may have to find homes for 10+
other hairless/patchy haired hams. you would have to think about the positive and negitive of a mating.

In theory trying to breed your own does sound like a good idea but if you dont know what your working with its prob best left alone.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

satin isnt a lethal gene ...lethal genes cause the babies to die and be reabsorbed before birth...its not really semi lethal either as all it does is give a very thin patchy coat
there is other hairless hamsters that arent double satins


----------



## SnickersTheFirst (Jul 19, 2011)

I've always been told that a gene that causes 'deformities' is considered lethal or semi-lethal. Such as eye-less white babies?


----------



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

ami_j said:


> satin isnt a lethal gene ...lethal genes cause the babies to die and be reabsorbed before birth...its not really semi lethal either as all it does is give a very thin patchy coat
> there is other hairless hamsters that arent double satins


I'm glad someone clarified that. Satin certainly ISN'T a lethal gene, it's just that Homozygous satins look a little greasy (read crap...) and thin furred but have the ability to produce 100% satin babies. I can see why someone might produce them but IMO they look minging!

Line breeding satins for hairless is a new one on me, I had no idea anyone out there was doing this. To each their own is all I can say on that one. 
The USA line of hairless is genetic not line-bred.


----------



## Hammyhogbun (May 19, 2011)

SnickersTheFirst said:


> I've always been told that a gene that causes 'deformities' is considered lethal or semi-lethal. Such as eye-less white babies?


 
Its only breeding pattern hamsters together that can cause that


----------

